# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه ام خوبه؟نظر بدین

## amir.h

سلام...
من امسال میرم سوم و برای تابستون هفته ای 20ساعت میخونم بنظرتون کافیه؟
آخه من اصلا اهل درس نبودم...نه که تنبل باشم اتفاقا درسم خوبه...معدل کمتر از 19.40نداشتم
ولی همه ی خرداد ماه سرجمع 20ساعت مطالعه نداشتم... از هوشم استفاده میکردم
حالا نمیدونم چیکار کنم ساعت مطالعه مو بیشتر کنم...فقط کافیه بشینم رو کتاب بقیش خودکار راه می افته
برنامه:اول کتاب ها-بعد میزان پیشروی تا الآن
1)ریاضی 3 آموزش خیلی سبز(واسه پیشخوانی)-فصل1ومعادله و نامعادله از فصل 2 رو خوندم
2)شیمی 2 مبتکران(تثبیت)-فصل 1 به جز دانشمندان(خیلی عقبم نه؟؟؟)
3)زیست 1 الگو(تثبیت و بازخوانی)-فصل4و5و7 به طور کامل
4)عربی جامع خیلی سبز(کل عربی)-دوره سال اول و اعلال و معلوم و مجهول و معرفه و نکره
ممنون از وقتتون

----------


## dr.amhozp

سلام دوست خوبم 
ولی اینکه برنامه نیست که بخوایم نظر بدیم  :Yahoo (117): 
ممکنه مثلا مبحث مشتق رو تو 5 ساعت بخونم و شما تو دو ساعت پس نمیشه نسخه کلی داد
موفق باشی

----------


## seyed sajjad

داداش 20 ساعت برای شروع کار تو تابستون خوبه ولی سعی کن با یه برنامه ریزی صحیح ساعت مطالعت رو تا اوایل مهر بیشترش کنی 

فرستاده شده از GT-S5303ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## KowsarDDC

> سلام...
> من امسال میرم سوم و برای تابستون هفته ای 20ساعت میخونم بنظرتون کافیه؟
> آخه من اصلا اهل درس نبودم...نه که تنبل باشم اتفاقا درسم خوبه...معدل کمتر از 19.40نداشتم
> ولی همه ی خرداد ماه سرجمع 20ساعت مطالعه نداشتم... از هوشم استفاده میکردم
> حالا نمیدونم چیکار کنم ساعت مطالعه مو بیشتر کنم...فقط کافیه بشینم رو کتاب بقیش خودکار راه می افته
> ممنون از وقتتون


*چه خبره داداش به کجا چنین شتابان؟؟؟هلاک می شی اینجوری تو که هنوز کنکوری نشدی* :Yahoo (117):

----------


## KowsarDDC

*​نگران نباش ولی می تونی*

----------


## dr.amhozp

> *چه خبره داداش به کجا چنین شتابان؟؟؟هلاک می شی اینجوری تو که هنوز کنکوری نشدی*



برعکس بنظر من که برای موفقیت اگر از الان شروع کنه ولی نه خیلی سنگین که زده بشه سال کنکور خیلی راحت تر میشه براش + اینکه عادت به مطالعه پیدا میکنه 
بعدم هفته ای 20 ساعت چیزی نیست میشه روزی 3 دیگه

----------


## seyed sajjad

بعله درسته اگه از همین الان مطالب سال اول و دوم و سوم تو ذهنش تثبیت بشه دیگه نمیخواد سال کنکور بیاد یاد بگیره چجوری فلان مسله ریاضی حل میشه بلکه فقط مطالب رو مجدد با سرعت بیشتر مرور میکنه

فرستاده شده از GT-S5303ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## _Rasul_

واسه شروع  هفته اول 20 ساعت خوبه ولی خودتم میدونی تاثیر معدل داره زیاد میشه و سال سوم مهمه ! 
باید بیشتر بخونی در هفته های آینده !

----------


## aliseydali

بنظر من شما چون میخوابد برید سال سوم نباید خودتونو زیاد خسته کنید 
همین روزی ۲۰ ساعت خوبه اما باید کتابای خوبی بخونید که همین ۲۰ ساعت خوندن شما ارزش۴۰ساعت رو داشته باشه 
نه اینکه مثلا از کتابای مثخره قلمچی اسنفاده کنید‌اونوقت ۲۰ ساعت شما ۱۵ ساعت هم نخواهد ارزید

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> سلام...
> من امسال میرم سوم و برای تابستون هفته ای 20ساعت میخونم بنظرتون کافیه؟
> آخه من اصلا اهل درس نبودم...نه که تنبل باشم اتفاقا درسم خوبه...معدل کمتر از 19.40نداشتم
> ولی همه ی خرداد ماه سرجمع 20ساعت مطالعه نداشتم... از هوشم استفاده میکردم
> حالا نمیدونم چیکار کنم ساعت مطالعه مو بیشتر کنم...فقط کافیه بشینم رو کتاب بقیش خودکار راه می افته
> ممنون از وقتتون


به اندازه ای بخون که میفهمی و تو رو در سطح بالا نگه میداره

اگه کم بخونی معدلت میاد پایین

زیاد بخونی زده میشی

----------


## amir.h

> *چه خبره داداش به کجا چنین شتابان؟؟؟هلاک می شی اینجوری تو که هنوز کنکوری نشدی*


من میگم کمه شما میگی زیاده؟؟؟

----------


## amir.h

> واسه شروع  هفته اول 20 ساعت خوبه ولی خودتم میدونی تاثیر معدل داره زیاد میشه و سال سوم مهمه ! 
> باید بیشتر بخونی در هفته های آینده !


منم به دنبال راه حلم که چطور بیشتر بخونم
راه حلی دارید؟به درس بی علاقه ام

----------


## amir.h

> بنظر من شما چون میخوابد برید سال سوم نباید خودتونو زیاد خسته کنید 
> همین روزی ۲۰ ساعت خوبه اما باید کتابای خوبی بخونید که همین ۲۰ ساعت خوندن شما ارزش۴۰ساعت رو داشته باشه 
> نه اینکه مثلا از کتابای مثخره قلمچی اسنفاده کنید‌اونوقت ۲۰ ساعت شما ۱۵ ساعت هم نخواهد ارزید


برنامه رو کامل گذاشتم لطفا نطر بدید

----------


## m.a_935267

به نظر من اگه میخوای تک رقمی بشی از الان بخون!
ولی اگه فقط هدفت پزشکی هست همون سال آخر بخونی جای خوبی قبول میشی(حتی تهران)

----------


## T!G3R

سلام دوست عزیز
اینکه میگید روزی 20 ساعت این عملی نست هیچ وقت یعنی خودتم بکشی ها نمیتونی روزی بیست ساعت درس بخونی و شاید دو سه روز اول بخونی ها ولی بعدش خسته میشی و دیگه کلن درس رو میذاری کنار و اینجوری اصلا بدرد نمی خوره
به نظر من که روزی 8 ساعت درس خوندن برای شما بسه چون به گفته ی خودت نمراتت یا معدلت خوبه پس بیست ساعت نمیخواد بخونی همون هشت ساعت رو بخون کافیه 
همیشه تعداد ساعت خوندنتو کم کن ولی پیوسته بخون 
اهسته و پیوسته
موفق باشی 
بای :Yahoo (99):

----------


## amir.h

> سلام دوست خوبم 
> ولی اینکه برنامه نیست که بخوایم نظر بدیم 
> ممکنه مثلا مبحث مشتق رو تو 5 ساعت بخونم و شما تو دو ساعت پس نمیشه نسخه کلی داد
> موفق باشی


برنامه اضافه شد لطفا نظرتونو بگید
با میانگین مطالعه روزی 3ساعت
البته اوایل تابستون کمی پراکنده خوندم

----------


## amir.h

> سلام دوست عزیز
> اینکه میگید روزی 20 ساعت این عملی نست هیچ وقت یعنی خودتم بکشی ها نمیتونی روزی بیست ساعت درس بخونی و شاید دو سه روز اول بخونی ها ولی بعدش خسته میشی و دیگه کلن درس رو میذاری کنار و اینجوری اصلا بدرد نمی خوره
> به نظر من که روزی 8 ساعت درس خوندن برای شما بسه چون به گفته ی خودت نمراتت یا معدلت خوبه پس بیست ساعت نمیخواد بخونی همون هشت ساعت رو بخون کافیه 
> همیشه تعداد ساعت خوندنتو کم کن ولی پیوسته بخون 
> اهسته و پیوسته
> موفق باشی 
> بای


من نوشتم هفته ای 20ساعت دوست عزیز :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## GBrooz

> سلام...
> من امسال میرم سوم و برای تابستون هفته ای 20ساعت میخونم بنظرتون کافیه؟
> آخه من اصلا اهل درس نبودم...نه که تنبل باشم اتفاقا درسم خوبه...معدل کمتر از 19.40نداشتم
> ولی همه ی خرداد ماه سرجمع 20ساعت مطالعه نداشتم... از هوشم استفاده میکردم
> حالا نمیدونم چیکار کنم ساعت مطالعه مو بیشتر کنم...فقط کافیه بشینم رو کتاب بقیش خودکار راه می افته
> برنامه:اول کتاب ها-بعد میزان پیشروی تا الآن
> 1)ریاضی 3 آموزش خیلی سبز(واسه پیشخوانی)-فصل1ومعادله و نامعادله از فصل 2 رو خوندم
> 2)شیمی 2 مبتکران(تثبیت)-فصل 1 به جز دانشمندان(خیلی عقبم نه؟؟؟)
> 3)زیست 1 الگو(تثبیت و بازخوانی)-فصل4و5و7 به طور کامل
> ...


اندازه من می خونی.به نظرم کافی نیست!

----------


## amir.h

> اندازه من می خونی.به نظرم کافی نیست!


اولا هفته رو بولد کردم اشتباه نشه
دوما شما سومی؟یعنی امسال میری سوم؟

----------


## GBrooz

> اولا هفته رو بولد کردم اشتباه نشه
> دوما شما سومی؟یعنی امسال میری سوم؟


 :Yahoo (12): امسال میرم چهارم.2 ماه دیگه هم باید هفت تا تجدیدم رو پاس کنم.

----------


## amir.h

> امسال میرم چهارم.2 ماه دیگه هم باید هفت تا تجدیدم رو پاس کنم.


داداش شما وضعت خیلی بده
این ساعت مطالعه اصلا جوابگو نیست
باید حداقل روزی 5یا6 بخونی مفید|:

----------


## T!G3R

> امسال میرم چهارم.2 ماه دیگه هم باید هفت تا تجدیدم رو پاس کنم.


سلام دوست عزیز
خوشحال باش انشاءالله اون هفتا رو هم پاس میکنی نگران نباش 
الان برای کنکور برنامه ریزی کردی؟؟

----------


## dr.amhozp

> سلام...
> من امسال میرم سوم و برای تابستون هفته ای 20ساعت میخونم بنظرتون کافیه؟
> آخه من اصلا اهل درس نبودم...نه که تنبل باشم اتفاقا درسم خوبه...معدل کمتر از 19.40نداشتم
> ولی همه ی خرداد ماه سرجمع 20ساعت مطالعه نداشتم... از هوشم استفاده میکردم
> حالا نمیدونم چیکار کنم ساعت مطالعه مو بیشتر کنم...فقط کافیه بشینم رو کتاب بقیش خودکار راه می افته
> برنامه:اول کتاب ها-بعد میزان پیشروی تا الآن
> 1)ریاضی 3 آموزش خیلی سبز(واسه پیشخوانی)-فصل1ومعادله و نامعادله از فصل 2 رو خوندم
> 2)شیمی 2 مبتکران(تثبیت)-فصل 1 به جز دانشمندان(خیلی عقبم نه؟؟؟)
> 3)زیست 1 الگو(تثبیت و بازخوانی)-فصل4و5و7 به طور کامل
> ...


بنظر من خیلی لزومی نیست پیشخوانی چون سال سوم به اندازه کافی وقت داری برای تسلط عالی روی درس هات وقتت رو بیشتر بزار برای تثبیت سال دومت و اگر بتونی خلاصه نویسی کنی کم کم که تو طول سال تحصیلی اینده علاوه بر سوم بتونی دوم رو هم کمی مرور کنی خیلی خوبه ! 
اما چندتا نکته 
به عمومی ها بی تفاوت نباش مثلا ادبیات رو ول نکن نمیگم بشبن تاریخ ادبیات حفظ کن از الان اما روخونی مروری درسا همینکه یبار دیگه این مطالب از ذهنت رد بشه خوبه دینی هم همین طور نمی خواد الان بشینی حفظ کنی اما همین که مثل روزنامه بخونیش اکیه 
عربی من منبعت رو نمی شناسم اما خیلی خوبه که عربی از الان می خونی بتونی تا اخر سال دیگه رو قواعد مسلط باشی واقعا کمک بزرگیه برات 
زبان هم بخون یکم دیگه  :Yahoo (76): 
ریاضی ... هندسه رو فراموش نکن ... 
زیست اکی هست ولی چرا از فصل 1 شروع نمی کنی؟
فیزیک جاش خالی نیست؟ شاید دلیل موجهی داری 
شیمی هم یکم عقبی ولی می تونی برسی 

موفق باشی

----------


## GBrooz

> سلام دوست عزیز
> خوشحال باش انشاءالله اون هفتا رو هم پاس میکنی نگران نباش 
> الان برای کنکور برنامه ریزی کردی؟؟


برنامم اینه که تا 10 مرداد سال دوم رو با تست بخونم(تموم نمیشه)!از اون به بعد شروع کنم فقط نهایی سال سوم رو بخونم.نظرتون؟؟؟

----------


## T!G3R

> برنامم اینه که تا 10 مرداد سال دوم رو با تست بخونم(تموم نمیشه)!از اون به بعد شروع کنم فقط نهایی سال سوم رو بخونم.نظرتون؟؟؟


پس سال اول رو میخوای چیکار کنی؟؟؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## amir.h

> بنظر من خیلی لزومی نیست پیشخوانی چون سال سوم به اندازه کافی وقت داری برای تسلط عالی روی درس هات وقتت رو بیشتر بزار برای تثبیت سال دومت و اگر بتونی خلاصه نویسی کنی کم کم که تو طول سال تحصیلی اینده علاوه بر سوم بتونی دوم رو هم کمی مرور کنی خیلی خوبه ! 
> من ان شا الله قصد دارم معدلم رو بیارم بالا یعنی در حد 20 بع خاطر همین نیاز به پیشخوانی دارم نه؟
> اما چندتا نکته 
> به عمومی ها بی تفاوت نباش مثلا ادبیات رو ول نکن نمیگم بشبن تاریخ ادبیات حفظ کن از الان اما روخونی مروری درسا همینکه یبار دیگه این مطالب از ذهنت رد بشه خوبه دینی هم همین طور نمی خواد الان بشینی حفظ کنی اما همین که مثل روزنامه بخونیش اکیه 
> خودمم همین قصدو داشتم ولی فکر میکنم الان رو قرابت کار کنم بهتره نه؟
> عربی من منبعت رو نمی شناسم اما خیلی خوبه که عربی از الان می خونی بتونی تا اخر سال دیگه رو قواعد مسلط باشی واقعا کمک بزرگیه برات 
> زبان هم بخون یکم دیگه 
> من کلاس رفتم زبان عالیم
> ریاضی ... هندسه رو فراموش نکن ... 
> ...


مرسی یه چند تا سوال نوشتم بررسی کنید
ممنون

----------


## GBrooz

> پس سال اول رو میخوای چیکار کنی؟؟؟


نمی دونم.هیچکس بهم برنامه درس نداد.بعضی ها میگن اگه بخوام می تونم تو یک ماه همه چی رو جبران کنم.ولیییییی.نمیشه! یه بحث ریاضی رو که می خونم(برای اولین بار)،مغزم هنگ می کنه و می خوابم و کل روزم حروم میشه!میگرن هم دارم و بیشتر موقع ها خوابم میاد یا سر درد دارم.همین چیزا رو به این مشاورا مث افشار و سلیمانی هم گفتم.هیچ چیز مفیدی بهم نگفتن!

----------


## GBrooz

> مرسی یه چند تا سوال نوشتم بررسی کنید
> ممنون


احساس می کنم برای خود نمایی اینا رو نوشتی.کاربرای مث تو رو میبینم سرم درد میگیره.فهمیدیم خیلی اوووووستادییی و کلاس زبان میری و از همین الان داری کنکور کار می کنی.ولی خیلیا بودن که با سطح تو،رتبه خوبی تو کنکور نیاوردن.امیدوارم که همینطوری خوب ادامه بدی و داشته هات رو جار نزنی

----------


## dr.amhozp

> مرسی یه چند تا سوال نوشتم بررسی کنید
> ممنون


ببین اینا صرفا نظر من هست و ممکنه درست نباشه اما خب بخاطر تجربیاتی که دارم به خودم اجازه نظر دادن میدادم ولی شما حتما با مشاور یا افراد اگاه تر هم مشورت کن 

بنظر من اگر تو طول سال تحصیلی خوب بخونی برا سوم کامل میشه نهایی 20 شد! اگر ساعت مطالعت بره بالا الان (که من توصیه نمی کنم خیلی خودت خسته کنی ) در کنار تسلط به دوم پیش خوانی هم بکن 
حالا چرا من میگم اولویت بگذار برا دوم ؟چون خیلی از مباحث دوم پایه سوم هست و اگر اونا رو بلد نباشی تو یادگیری سومت اختلال می تونه ایجاد کنه +اینکه تازه دوم رو خوندی و مباحث تو ذهنت هست پس با صرف انرژی کمتر بازدهی بالاتری میگیری ! اما خب برای پیش خوانی تصمیم با خودت و مشورت با مشاورای تحصیلی اگاه تر 

من ادبیات رو جدا از هم نمی دونم !خب قرابت کار کنی دقیقا یعنی چی ؟ ایا برای درک درست خیلی از بیت ها نیازی به بلد بودن واژه ها نداری ؟ یا نباید اشنایی نسبی با ارایه های ادبی داشته باشی ؟
خوبه که قرابت کار کنی از الان اما بنظرم ارایه ها رو هم بخون چون برا سوم هم خیلی به دردت می خوره (کتاب اشتی با ارایه های ادبی مهران شرفی انتشارات تخته سیاه خیلی خوبه عکس جلدش ماهی تو تنگ اب هست ) 

منم از هندسه بدم میاد اما تجربه ثابت کرده هر چیزی رو که بگی بعدا می خونم نمی خونیش :Yahoo (76):  
ببین یه کتاب هندسه خوب بگیر مثلا 300 صفحست روزی از الان دو صفحش رو بخونی تا اخر تابستون سال دیگه می تونی 2-3 بار هندسه رو تموم کنی ! 

ببین همین الان این تصور رو از سرت بنداز بیرون که تو زیست فلان فصل تست دار هست پس بیشتر می خونمش بقیه رو کمتر 
سال 94 بخصوص ثابت کرده که گذشت دوران دسته بندی زیست که فلان فصل تست بیشتری داره پس بیشتر بخونیم ... چنان همه ی مطالب درهم امیخته میشه که تنها راه موفقیت و درصدای بالا تسلط کامل روی همه ی فصل هاست + این رو اضافه کن غافل گیری 94 که از پیش 1 که معمولا تست زیادی نمیومد تعداد چشم گیری تست دادن!

ببین نمی خوام از کنکور برات غول بسازم تو هم نساز چون واقعا غول نیست 
کنکور یعنی تسلط روی یسری درس این تسلط هم حاصل نمیشه مگر با تمرین مناسب و مکرر و خستگی ناپذیر (البته نه که 24 ساعت درسا !) ... این تمرین باید تو رو به مرزی برسونه که مثلا یک سوال از دنباله بدن تو ریاضی شما نیای یک دقیقه تازه فکر کنی که خب فرمولش چی بود ؟ راه حلش چی بود ؟ تو همون یک دقیقه سوال رو حل کنی و به جواب برسی و این به دست نمیاد مگه با تمرین و تمرین و تمرین 

موفق باشی

----------


## dr.amhozp

> احساس می کنم برای خود نمایی اینا رو نوشتی.کاربرای مث تو رو میبینم سرم درد میگیره.فهمیدیم خیلی اوووووستادییی و کلاس زبان میری و از همین الان داری کنکور کار می کنی.ولی خیلیا بودن که با سطح تو،رتبه خوبی تو کنکور نیاوردن.امیدوارم که همینطوری خوب ادامه بدی و داشته هات رو جار نزنی


سلام دوست خوب 
ناراحت نمیشی یه چیزی بگم که شاید به من ربط نداشته باشه ؟ اگرم ناراحت شدی عذر می خوام پیشاپیش 
بهتر نیست همدیگر رو قضاوت نکنیم ؟ 
الان تقریبا درصد بالایی از افراد کلاس زبان میرن و دیگه چیز لوکسی نیست که کسی بخواد جار بزنه چون از ملزومات زندگی و پیشرفت تو دوران حاضر هست 
برعکس من هیچ غروری تو اقا امیر ندیدم یا اینکه بخواد خودش مطرح کنه و داشته هاش رو جار بزنه اصلا بخاطر همین دوست داشتم در حد اونچه که فکر میکنم و تجربه کردم کمکش کنم البته تجربه های من حتما درست نیست و حتما خودش باید باتوجه به شرایط خودش و مشورت با افراد اگاه تر به بهترین راه برسه 
اتفاقا خیلی خوبه که از الان میخواد بخونه(اما افراطی نه که مخالفم البته هدفی هم که داره داروی مشهد رتبه ی تک رقمی یا دورقمی هم فکر نمی کنم بخواد با یه تلاش مناسب میشه بهش رسید) و مطمئن وقتی مسلط بشه انشالله رتبه ی خوبی هم میاره (انشالله شما هم رتبه ی خوبی میارید ) ... ولی این حرف شما یکم باعث میشه برداشت خوبی نداشته باشم ازتون که میگین خیلی ها بودن با شرایط تو اما موفق نشدن ؟ ایا درسته تخریب روحیه کنیم دوستمون رو ؟ ( این جهان کوه است و فعل ما ندا ...سوی ما اید نداها را صدا ) 
بازم من رو ببخش که اجازه دادم باهات یکم راحت تر صحبت کنم 
موفق باشی

----------


## KowsarDDC

> بعله درسته اگه از همین الان مطالب سال اول و دوم و سوم تو ذهنش تثبیت بشه دیگه نمیخواد سال کنکور بیاد یاد بگیره چجوری فلان مسله ریاضی حل میشه بلکه فقط مطالب رو مجدد با سرعت بیشتر مرور میکنه
> 
> فرستاده شده از GT-S5303ِ من با Tapatalk


*بله کاملا قبول دارم اما من میگم کاری نکنه که زده بشه وگرنه خیلی هم خوبه*

----------


## amir.h

> نمی دونم.هیچکس بهم برنامه درس نداد.بعضی ها میگن اگه بخوام می تونم تو یک ماه همه چی رو جبران کنم.ولیییییی.نمیشه! یه بحث ریاضی رو که می خونم(برای اولین بار)،مغزم هنگ می کنه و می خوابم و کل روزم حروم میشه!میگرن هم دارم و بیشتر موقع ها خوابم میاد یا سر درد دارم.همین چیزا رو به این مشاورا مث افشار و سلیمانی هم گفتم.هیچ چیز مفیدی بهم نگفتن!


شما به صورت حضوری با یه مشاور خوب مشورت کنید.....مثل دکتر افشار

----------


## amir.h

> احساس می کنم برای خود نمایی اینا رو نوشتی.کاربرای مث تو رو میبینم سرم درد میگیره.فهمیدیم خیلی اوووووستادییی و کلاس زبان میری و از همین الان داری کنکور کار می کنی.ولی خیلیا بودن که با سطح تو،رتبه خوبی تو کنکور نیاوردن.امیدوارم که همینطوری خوب ادامه بدی و داشته هات رو جار نزنی


دوست عزیز این تاپیک رو برای نظرسنجی برنامه ام زدم(یه سر به عنوان بزن)
بعدشم من خودم دارم میگم کم کاری دارم و شما به روزی 3ساعت میگید درسخون؟؟؟
اگر این حس رو دارید تو بحث شرکت نکنید :Yahoo (75):

----------


## tabrizcity

شما تقریبا روزانه 3 ساعت درس میخونید اگه هفته ای 20 ساعت باشه و اگه واقعا این میزان بخونید برای سوم خیلی خیلی عالیه ما زمان شما اصلا کسی به ما نگفت امسال نهایی داری بشین درس بخون به هر حال اگه واقعا 20 ساعت هفته ای بخونی عالیه البته سعی کن هر هفته 1 ساعت اضافه کنی که به عبارتی میشه روزانه 9 دقیقه...!

----------


## amir.h

> شما تقریبا روزانه 3 ساعت درس میخونید اگه هفته ای 20 ساعت باشه و اگه واقعا این میزان بخونید برای سوم خیلی خیلی عالیه ما زمان شما اصلا کسی به ما نگفت امسال نهایی داری بشین درس بخون به هر حال اگه واقعا 20 ساعت هفته ای بخونی عالیه البته سعی کن هر هفته 1 ساعت اضافه کنی که به عبارتی میشه روزانه 9 دقیقه...!


منم مشکلم همینه....چطور اضافه کنم؟

----------

